# Use of Pumps could Save £



## HOBIE (Feb 6, 2018)

I have just read a report from DRWF that says Pumps could save NHS £22 million. That's in T1. I love them . Prof Shaw is also in mag. A good read


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 6, 2018)

Do you haev thereference to the report Hobie? I am not sure who DRWF are otherwise I would have searched myself.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 7, 2018)

Its a printed article. DRWF are a good bunch who are searching for a cure. In the same Mag there is a storey about Prof Shaw from Newcastle Uni. He is a really nice man who also searching for a cure. NUC Diabetes on web. Good people !


----------



## grovesy (Feb 7, 2018)

That still does not tell us who DRWF are as it is just a bunch of initials.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 7, 2018)

DRWF is the Diabetes Research and Wellness Foundation I think.

https://www.drwf.org.uk/


----------



## grovesy (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Donald (Feb 7, 2018)

Is this the article 

https://www.drwf.org.uk/news-and-events/news/use-insulin-pumps-uk-could-save-nhs-£22-million-year


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you Donald


----------



## trophywench (Feb 8, 2018)

I dunno how they calculate these things.  What has the NHS saved this year due to me and Hobie etc being on pumps? - if people still don't control their BG after getting them then it won't save them a penny piece, will it?

I do however know that now it costs the NHS thousands of pounds every year for pump peripherals whereas a couple of £30 boxes of needles a year used to be the only peripheral cost. (I still use virtually the same amount of drugs, test strips, sharps bins etc)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 8, 2018)

Try telling my Consultant that


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 8, 2018)

Before I got my first pump more than 12yrs ago I was told that pumps are cheaper to run than injections.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2018)

DRWF run excellent information days - if I see some dates I will post them


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 8, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Before I got my first pump more than 12yrs ago I was told that pumps are cheaper to run than injections.



I find that very confusing. I think if that were the case there would be no need for the criteria which control pump approval - the health economics work out, I think, because of the (admittedly modest, but clinically significant) improved outcomes for A1c, but perhaps more so from the improvements to hypoglycaemia and resulting quality of life improvements. 

But in purely financial terms I can’t see how anyone can suggest that pumps are cheaper to run.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 9, 2018)

DRWF are a good outfit. Searching for a cure. I have been to there events for the last 5 plus years & every year it is very interesting. I will say again when I first got my pump I was told they where cheaper !  They are miles more adaptable for the individual & diabetes


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 9, 2018)

Interestingly the recently published REPOSE trial confirmed that just giving a pump to everyone wouldn't have the same benefits, and would cost a lot more. The potential savings that are being talked about are made by giving access to the people who meet the right criteria for pump use. Pumps cost more than injections by some margin, and for the right return on that investment (in terms of A1c... avoidance of complications... reduction in hypoglycaemia... improved quality of life) they need to be given to the right people at the right time who are equipped to make them work.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 9, 2018)

Wait till the artificial pancreas comes to this country Medtronic.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm 67 now, how long do you reckon my wait will be Hobie?  LOL

My hospital do not supply Medtronic pumps, so we certainly won't be first in the queue, will we?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 10, 2018)

Tech is getting better. . I have just had a sensor fitted to my Medtronic pump. It read 9.5 finger stick test said 9.3.  Am pleased its so close


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 10, 2018)

That’s identical, Hobie, given the accepted range of accuracy of any device.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 10, 2018)

The trouble with giving everyone an insulin pump is that anyone can get T1. And not everyone has the nous to run a pump to their advantage. Given that half the population is of below average intelligence, the savings quoted are fanciful. The same applies to flash monitoring of BG.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 10, 2018)

I have just been given a CGM that runs with my Medtronic pump. Finger stick test was 9.5. Pump read 9.3. I was well pleased with the test & I would encourage any T1 to get one


----------



## trophywench (Feb 10, 2018)

Great let's all have one Hobie - not that the NHS would fund either a new pump when we aren't due one or a CGMS at all, for most of us!  Simply wanting one doesn't get you anything.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 11, 2018)

Nearly 52yrs of T1, never been unemployed in my life & started work 2 days before my 16th birthday. Had 6 days of CGM before only. Do you think I am  entitled to one ?


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 14, 2018)

Nope Hobie. You're doing just fine without. That’s the problem. Or not.


----------



## Davein (Feb 14, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Nearly 52yrs of T1, never been unemployed in my life & started work 2 days before my 16th birthday. Had 6 days of CGM before only. Do you think I am  entitled to one ?


Probably- But only when you have finished paying for everyone else's


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 2, 2018)

You don't know how determined I am.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 2, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Given that half the population is of below average intelligence,


And pray where does that  fascinating statistic come from and the facts to support it?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> And pray where does that  fascinating statistic come from and the facts to support it?


It's one of those statistical facts Vince - the average is always the middle point of a set of numbers, with half above and half below


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 2, 2018)

Northerner said:


> It's one of those statistical facts Vince - the average is always the middle point of a set of numbers, with half above and half below


Interesting reply Northie but it doesn't say average it say half which I believe is 50% or in the cse of the UK approx 35 million people are below averaage intelligenceor conversely 35 million above


----------



## silentsquirrel (Mar 2, 2018)

More than one sort of average, Vince!  You are probably thinking of the arithmetic mean (add all up, divide by how many), whereas Mike and Northerner are referring to the median, which is a more useful average statistically for many things.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 2, 2018)

silentsquirrel said:


> More than one sort of average, Vince!  You are probably thinking of the arithmetic mean (add all up, divide by how many), whereas Mike and Northerner are referring to the median, which is a more useful average statistically for many things.


I accept that. It is academic anyway  just thought the original post should have clarified that


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 2, 2018)

I love my Pump !  A Medtronic, little problems with kit as well. Much better than 4 injections a day.


----------



## daducky88 (Mar 21, 2018)

trophywench said:


> I dunno how they calculate these things.  What has the NHS saved this year due to me and Hobie etc being on pumps? - if people still don't control their BG after getting them then it won't save them a penny piece, will it?
> 
> Costs (guesses, i don't know the real costs off the top of my head, but just as an example)
> Per year
> ...


----------



## daducky88 (Mar 21, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Tech is getting better. . I have just had a sensor fitted to my Medtronic pump. It read 9.5 finger stick test said 9.3.  Am pleased its so close




I tried a £100/ month sensor.  It was pretty good except at low BGs.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 21, 2018)

The theory is of course that the NHS will save money later cos our legs won't drop off and we won't need dialysis - however they haven't saved anything cos my legs won't and my kidneys won't pack in.  Not whilst I am controlling my BG anyway!  They wouldn't DARE to!














I hope.


----------



## daducky88 (Mar 21, 2018)

That's it.
Also depends on the way they model it, with what assumptions, how certain are they if the result and 1000 technical bits and bobs along those lines as well as what costs the include and disease states 
Eg
Fir a short term model
Euglycaemic.    <-> feeling low <-> hypo
                               \.          .l.       ../.    
                                         Dead
                        /.                 l.                 \
Feeling high.<-> Hypergylaemic < ->hosptl


which as you indicated would need to be linked to other events eg nephrectomy, laser therapy, heart attack, strike, amputation...


Hyperglycaemia.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 22, 2018)

... Ads on TV telling me I can save £20 on something that apparently usually sells for £50,  as long as I buy it this week.

I have news for them - I can actually save the whole £50 cos if I didn't need one at £50 yesterday I certainly don't need one at £30 today or tomorrow!

same as not buying a lottery ticket, doesn't actually affect the chances of winning the jackpot!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 22, 2018)

daducky88 said:


> I tried a £100/ month sensor.  It was pretty good except at low BGs.


What make ? Mine was a Medtronic & like you its your life its dealing with ?


----------

